# What age to neuter?



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I dont know nearly enough about breeding to do it right and really have no desire to breed. Beyond being best for his health & well being, the idea of maintaining an intact male as big as my guy is likely to be makes me cringe. 

Buster is a 14 1/2 week old, male, Saint Bernard. He is already 40lbs so likely to be a very big boy.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you not have a contract with the breeder t neuter at a certain age? if not I would wait until ATLEAST a year. large breed (and in your case extra large) really shouldnt be done at 6 months, its alot better for a growing puppy to grow properly, by neutering young you can do some growth damage on the ...bones i think it is, cant think of the other name grrr. some one else will chime in Im sure.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've heard several vets recommend not neutering until the dog is full grown. Giant breeds take longer to grow so you want to wait later. I'd consult your vet. Ignore the people on here who will tell you to keep him intact.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wait for two years so the dog is physically mature; neutering before this time can have potential significantly negative health effects.

When he is two years old you will be in a position to assess whether he needs to be neutered at all - behavioral problems? keeps getting loose? If no such issues then save your money and save the dog a surgery and leave him natural. Ignore the pro-neuter propaganda, it is aimed at controlling dog overpopulation and does not speak to what is best for You and Your pet.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster will be neutered, its just a matter of doing it at an age that gives him the best advantages. I have already been through this battle with my husband and obviously won.

There is no contract with a breeder. While I did my "homework" regarding getting/raising a pup, and spent several hours researching Saints, he was somewhat of an impulse thing. I saw an ad in a local paper on a Friday morning, discussed a couple breed options with my husband that afternoon and we picked Buster up that evening. I have wanted a Saint for several years, I couldnt be happier with my boy.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I just wanted to say that he is adorable and I would like to see more pictures!!!
I always wanted a St. Bernard myself.
Good luck with your sweet puppy


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I for one am glad you are going to neuter Buster (and that you won the battle with your husband ). I have never had a giant breed (or large for that matter) so I really have no opinion on that. Hopefully, one of the parents of a Mastiff will be able to advise you (there are 7 males on this site) better.

Good luck and yes, more pictures please!!!!!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

peppy264 said:


> Ignore the pro-neuter propaganda, it is aimed at controlling dog overpopulation


Controlling dog overpopulation. What horrible, horrible idea. Why would anyone want to do that?

Anyway, he is definitely a cutey and looks like he's just looking for trouble. I've always wanted a giant breed myself, but just don't have the space for one right now.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

He really doesnt cause much trouble. He's usually too tired  Between following me around as I do my daily chores, playing with me and/or my husband, playing with my girls, lots of training time, and at least 2 walks (about 1 1/2 miles total...he wouldnt mind going more) each day I dont leave him much time to get into trouble. I heard/read somewhere that a tired puppy is a good puppy...it works very well. I am a stay at home mom, school is sooo close to being done for the summer, which means lots of time to spend with the pup.

Why should he not be neutered? Is it not just as much my responsibility owning a male to prevent "oops" puppies as it is the owners of the female? Most of the dogs in my area are Lab size or smaller, if he sires a litter with one of these girls they will likely have major issues delivering. It only takes him escaping ONCE to put a female and potential pups in danger. 

I just posted pictures of him from when we brought him home at 9 1/2 weeks until 14 weeks.

Sorry if I come across a bit harsh. When I made the choice to bring Buster into my home, I took on the responsibility to take care of his every need to the best of my ability.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Not harsh at all...you are a very responsible pet owner. And to have 4 children as well, you are doing alright but that's JMHO!  Buster is in good hands with you at the helm. Getting your kids to help tire him out (in the appropriate way of course) will be to his benefit.

I saw the pictures and he is so big! OMGosh...he is going to be a really big dog. Have fun!


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Why should he not be neutered? Is it not just as much my responsibility owning a male to prevent "oops" puppies as it is the owners of the female? Most of the dogs in my area are Lab size or smaller, if he sires a litter with one of these girls they will likely have major issues delivering. It only takes him escaping ONCE to put a female and potential pups in danger.


If you don't think you can keep him contained then by all means have him neutered. But not keeping a 100+ lb dog contained is much more irresponsible than not neutering him. And if you can keep him contained, then why neuter ?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Thanks alphadoginthehouse. I take my responsibilities very seriously. I have waited a very long time for this boy, I want whats best for him. The girls are always supervised while interacting with Buster. Kids will be kids, puppies will be puppies...I prefer not to have any accidents that can easily be avoided. 

How did this become a debate on weather or not to neuter? I simply asked the best age. I have no doubt I can keep him contained, neutered or intact. That does not change the fact that I made the choice to neuter my dog. I wouldnt tempt him with a prime rib sitting on the floor that he could not have, why should I tempt him with intact females that he can not have?


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

OK sorry slice away. Just trying to save your dog an unnecessary surgery & disfigurement. But as I said, wait till he is 2 years old otherwise there are negative health / development effects. Good luck with the big boy.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

LuvMyAngels said:


> He really doesnt cause much trouble. He's usually too tired  Between following me around as I do my daily chores, playing with me and/or my husband, playing with my girls, lots of training time, and at least 2 walks (about 1 1/2 miles total...he wouldnt mind going more) each day I dont leave him much time to get into trouble. I heard/read somewhere that a tired puppy is a good puppy...it works very well. I am a stay at home mom, school is sooo close to being done for the summer, which means lots of time to spend with the pup.
> 
> Why should he not be neutered? Is it not just as much my responsibility owning a male to prevent "oops" puppies as it is the owners of the female? Most of the dogs in my area are Lab size or smaller, if he sires a litter with one of these girls they will likely have major issues delivering. It only takes him escaping ONCE to put a female and potential pups in danger.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that he should be neutered and I suspect peppy is a troll due to posts here and a post in another thread stating that only people who buy dogs on a whim should adopt shelter dogs.

Anyway, you're right that a tired puppy is a good puppy. The same thing goes for an adult dog too. I prefer my dogs to not have enough energy to get into trouble.  Makes them easier to deal with.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hulkamaniac, I realize you have an obsession with neutering, but my disagreeing with you hardly makes me a troll. Many people on this forum, as you well know, agree with my position that in many many cases there is absolutely no reason to have a dog neutered. You've also totally mischaracterized my post in the other thread. This is my last post here so as not to hijack. Apologies to the OP. Shame to Hulk.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

It sounds like you do take your responsibility very seriously and that's so very important! Your puppy is gorgeous and I'm sure he'll be a joy! 

Wait till he's 2 or 2 1/2 years old, until his bones are good and strong enough to hold his large frame and then definitely have him neutered. That's my opinion.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Having a giant breed is a whole new learning experience. Ive always heard neuter at 6 months, or very close to that. It does make sense that Buster needs access to the hormones his body will make in order for him to grow properly. 

Buster is much easier to handle when he's not full of energy. I can usually leave the house at a moments notice, so when I see him getting overly wound up we take off for a walk. We both feel better after a walk. If its too hot or some other reason I cant drop everything and leave I tire him mentally...he's coming along nicely with many basic behaviors. 

When we decided to bring a puppy into the family I figured we'd be adding more stress for a few months. Im seeing the opposite, Buster has actually decreased my stress level. Im trying to figure out how I got so lucky to find my perfect puppy. We are definitely blessed to have Buster in our lives.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

I have a GSD female that we got from the shelter at 11 weeks. she was spayed at 10 1/2 weeks. what kind of adverse "side effects" (for lack of a better phrase) could early spay/neutering have? any research I have done says that is would be perfectly fine to do it early. I know that GSDs are only large, not giant, so there might be a difference, so unless I am terribly mistaken, I see no problem with doing the neuter at 1 1/2 years, at the latest. I want to be completely informed, so I don't sound like an idiot, so if can someone give me a link that explains how spaying/neutering early is bad for the dogs heath, that would be great. I know someone with a lab/setter mix that was spayed at 8 1/2 weeks. I have heard spaying greatly reduces the chance of breast chance in the females if spayed before their first heat, and neutering pretty much eliminates prostate cancer and completely gets rid of any chance of testicular cancer if neutered before a certain age, I forget what though. I think it was sexual maturity.

but I do know that with a intact male, you have to be extra careful, because they are more prone to wandering, and marking the house once they hit maturity.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Try searching for "Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs", Laura J. Sanborn, M.S., May 14, 2007", its on the net somewhere.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

thank you peppy, I think I found it. it was very interesting and had some interesting points in it. I will read it more thoroughly at another time; I only skimmed it. 
even if Jazz, my GSD, will have health issues later in life, we had no choice but to allow the shelter to spay her that early; that is their policy to not allow any dog, no mater the age, out of the shelter unaltered.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

If I recall the paper is much more firmly against early neuter than early spay.

I don't think its an earth shattering effect in any case, but it does punch holes in the myth that 'you should neuter your dog for the health benefits' which in most cases is poppycock.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

I personally SPAY for health, and NEUTER for temperament. males can wait, but just make sure to keep him under supervision. if you can/know how to live with a unneutered dog, go for it. just know it is generally harder. you have to make sure he is not the reason for unwanted liters. you may have to live with marking, and humping. 

but seeing as the O.P. want to know the best age to neuter, I would go with 12-18 months, seeing as he is a giant breed. I see no reason to wait, if you already decided to neuter. the sooner you do it, the faster he will heal, and the faster the unwanted behaviors of an intact dog will recede.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

peppy264 said:


> If I recall the paper is much more firmly against early neuter than early spay.
> 
> I don't think its an earth shattering effect in any case, but it does punch holes in the myth that 'you should neuter your dog for the health benefits' which in most cases is poppycock.


To be fair the paper deals with early s/n, not just s/n. The health risks that it states are tripled or doubled or whatever go from half a percent to one percent or something else that's still statistically minimal. Waiting until 1-2 yrs like people suggest here would avoid that IMO though I am not a vet. The main reason for s/n is population control which is the main objective the OP is looking for and is a great reason.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I have no actual experience with this, but for a boy (which I hope to eventually have one someday, but likely won't be neutering him) I'd wait till 2. 

A girl, after one heat. Sadie has incontinence, most likely due to her being spayed at 3 mo. Whatever benefits we got from doing it so early we lost out on. Hadley was done at 8 weeks but she doesn't seem to have the weak bladder Sadie did when she was this young. 

Anyway. Wait.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

At this point, any behavior issues are due to him being so young. Right now he's a very "soft" dog, telling him "No" in a firm voice or making a loud noise (slapping a hand on the coffee table, clapping hands together...) is plenty to curb unwanted behavior (chewing shoes, chewing carpet on stairs...). He's a very easy dog to live with. 

I chose to spay/neuter long before we were even considering bringing a puppy into the house. We intend to travel with him several times a year, Buster will get to play in the Mississippi River (leashed, of course) and go for boat rides. The area we'll be staying has many dogs that run loose, I have no idea what the gender or if these dogs are spayed/neutered. Which makes it safer for my boy to have him done. Had I gotten one of his sisters, she would have been spayed....without having a litter.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Tilba was spayed at 14 mths after having her season at 10 mths. This is the article that decided me to wait & my vet agreed with me. So I agree with some of the others to wait until he is at least 18mths/2 yrs old.http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

Another thing that concerns me with your post is the distance you are walking your puppy each day. The only exercise puppies should get is play & mental exercise. Giant breeds need to be grown slowly & exercised sensibly to avoid problems with their growing joints & bones. If you can get a hold of the book "Give Your Dog A Bone" by Dr Ian Billinghurst, the advocate/founder of the Barf diet. He explains all about growing dogs & especially large/giant breeds.


----------



## nancybram (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a 6 month old German Shorthaired Pointer and have been wrestling with the question of when to neuter as well. Although he is not a giant breed, (expected adult weight 70-75 lbs) I don't want to do anything that will hinder his full growth potential. I did come across this interesting article recently: < http://www.littleriverlabs.com/neuter.htm > that discusses several reasons not to do it too early! Everything I read seems to come down to these points if you have made the decision to neuter your dog: That you must be confident that you can keep him contained until the date you decide to neuter, and it is best to wait until the growth plates have closed (finished puberty). So, we will wait until 12 -14 mos.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> just know it is generally harder.


It is? Huh....guess my crew hadn't heard.

To the OP, I'd wait until 3 years of age personally. He's a giant breed, and they do a LOT of growing.


----------

